# Gleaming Kleen: Peugeot 205 GTI



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi,

Thanks for taking the time to view another thread from us:thumb:

Here we have a 1989 Peugeot 205 GTI that has covered just *21k miles*. This was a new purchase for the same client who's Fords I have done

Gleaming Kleen vs Ford Escort RS Turbo / Ford Escort Cosworth
Gleaming Kleen vs Ford Focus RS500

This was booked in for a 3 day paint correction detail and engine detail.

Not a great in-depth write up but the photos will do the talking:thumb:

Few before and after pics of the engine bay
















































































































































Engine bay complete and dressed









Few before and after shots during the correction stages











































































































































































Few shots after the refinement stages













































Swissvax Cleaner Fluid applied and a coat of Swissvax Best of Show applied to the paintwork and all trim sealed with Wolf Chemicals Nano Trim. Tires dressed with Swissvax Pneu (wheels not sealed as they were to be taken off after I completed the detail to get them refurbished)

And the end result....































































Thanks for looking:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work there pal.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice work mate :thumb:


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Nice work, seems to like car which have a cult following....any others to expect soon ?


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Aw wow, that is cool! :thumb:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice one Jay, back better than new :thumb:


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

FG MINT!!!! Awesome job as always, Jay! :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Wonderfull new classic & standard too :thumb:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

3 days on a 205! Was there any paint left on it after spending that much time polishing???


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks fantastic..


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Wicked that Jay. Looks great for an old skooler.


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Very nice Jay :thumb:

Neil


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Superb! I love those cars............


----------



## mick3pugs (Mar 29, 2009)

Awesome work,looks amazing,
What products were used on the engine/paintwork?
Also,looking to get a polisher(eventually)and was wondering how soft/hard the paint is,and this has inspired me to do my 205gti!!!!!


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

a true classic, returned


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Stunning work, love the old 205's


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Proper job fella

That's how the old classics should look!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning finish.


----------



## R2P (Dec 25, 2010)

great work wish my black one looked like that


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow, that looks absolutely fantastic!!! :thumb:


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Doesnt matter what car you work on, always comes out the same way, flawless!


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

That is absolutely beautiful - great work!


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

What a transformation Jay. This is what detailing is all about & a great example of just what can be achieved whether it be a 'supercar' or a neglected 'hot hatch'. The latter making it all that more special IMO!!
Fantastic end results mate:thumb:


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Stunning finish and cracking car. Always had a soft spot for the 205 GTI 1.9 great little cars. Lovely original condition, nice to see it has not been messed around with.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Lovely work... what's not to like about a mint 205 gti... :argie:

:thumb:


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Very nice job on the old skool hot hatch :thumb:


----------



## Brian. (Sep 21, 2009)

That's ace! I'm VERY impressed with the work done in the engine bay as I know how fiddley these engines are to clean as I've been tackling my 309 recently and sometimes I just don't know where to start! lol. I think i need to invest in some smaller brushes, what brushes did you use for the engine bay?

I've done the worst bit last year...still a fair amount of hours left to do though!


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Great result, looks fabulous.

Some serious swirls and scratches on the paintwork.

Chris.


----------



## concours g60 (Mar 23, 2009)

thats mint


----------



## Tristan001 (Dec 20, 2009)

quality work great looking car now


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Great work!


----------



## woodymbr (Mar 8, 2009)

Oh my...


----------



## dale205mills (Oct 26, 2006)

Nice to see a 205 with low Miles being well looked after.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Jay


----------



## andycole (Jun 8, 2006)

Brilliant matey!!
Cheers
AC


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

does the owner buy these rare stunning cars for a collection i bet he is minted. Only down side to the 205 is its not white


----------



## mick3pugs (Mar 29, 2009)

mick3pugs said:


> Awesome work,looks amazing,
> What products were used on the engine/paintwork?
> Also,looking to get a polisher(eventually)and was wondering how soft/hard the paint is,and this has inspired me to do my 205gti!!!!!


Any ideas...anybody!!


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Lovely 205 there and excellent work.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

cracking work as always dude


----------



## totalhum (Jan 29, 2009)

How much are they going for in this condition?


----------



## Tiptronic (May 9, 2006)

Well, wow, I mean wow! :doublesho :argie:

A stunning example for the car, made even more stunning. You really have got the best out of that car. :thumb:

So much gloss and reflection now, that could be a new car! :doublesho

Chris


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Awesome! Great little machine. Probably the first time it has received such treatment and hopefully not the last.


----------



## ST_Tarps (May 8, 2011)

amazing work! Great reflection shots.


----------



## Rew (Sep 26, 2006)

Fantastic work, very nice finish.

Where do people find these cars, 21k on the clock :doublesho


----------



## mick3pugs (Mar 29, 2009)

mick3pugs said:


> Awesome work,looks amazing,
> What products were used on the engine/paintwork?
> Also,looking to get a polisher(eventually)and was wondering how soft/hard the paint is,and this has inspired me to do my 205gti!!!!!


2+weeks...and still no response...looks like fairy liquid/sponge/t-cut it is then!!!!


----------



## benj88 (May 8, 2011)

great work mate


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

mick3pugs said:


> 2+weeks...and still no response...looks like fairy liquid/sponge/t-cut it is then!!!!


In the OP he says he used a lot of Swissvax products. As for the paint hardness, I am sure there is some charts kicking around somewhere. Failing that I know if you go to Polished Bliss website there is some links in there to a paint hardness chart in the section about machine polishers.


----------



## mick3pugs (Mar 29, 2009)

id_doug said:


> In the OP he says he used a lot of Swissvax products. As for the paint hardness, I am sure there is some charts kicking around somewhere. Failing that I know if you go to Polished Bliss website there is some links in there to a paint hardness chart in the section about machine polishers.


Thanks,
I was just after a quick reply regarding paint hardness...as I don't have a polisher, and therefore, did not know that info could be on their site...but thanks anyway.


----------



## TOMMUFC (Jun 4, 2011)

Haven't had a chance to thank you for doing the Pug Justin. Thanks mate, another top job done! That's all four of them looking perfect now, wouldn't hesitate to recommend you in the future. If you've got some spare business cards and you're looking for more work, give some to Tim to put in the RS 500 or the Cosworth and i'll pass them around down at Castle Combe on July 2nd.
Regards
Tom


----------



## TOMMUFC (Jun 4, 2011)

Kev_mk3 said:


> does the owner buy these rare stunning cars for a collection i bet he is minted. Only down side to the 205 is its not white


Yes I do buy them for a collection, got a few quid but nothing that I haven't worked hard for. Got to disagree with your preference in colour though..... Black wins hands down for me


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

TOMMUFC said:


> Yes I do buy them for a collection, got a few quid but nothing that I haven't worked hard for. Got to disagree with your preference in colour though..... Black wins hands down for me


Baaaa everyone knows the White or red ones are the fastest. Not to mention "THE" only colour to have a GTI in!!


----------



## nmavs (Mar 18, 2011)

Fantastic turn around there pal. Looks awesome.:thumb:


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice work there


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

TOMMUFC said:


> Haven't had a chance to thank you for doing the Pug Justin. Thanks mate, another top job done! That's all four of them looking perfect now, wouldn't hesitate to recommend you in the future.
> 
> Regards
> Tom


Your more than welcome Tom, thanks for the business:thumb:

Also just wanted too say thanks to everyone else who commented, greatly appreciated guys!


----------

